# Wieder neue Tester gesucht



## Anglerboard-Team (2. April 2002)

Der Kosmos - Verlag stellt von folgenden Büchern jeweils 5 Exemplare zur Verfügung, die Ihr nach dem Lesen natürlich behalten dürft.
Voraussetzung:
Ihr müßt innerhalb von 4 Wochen die Bücher für Anglerboard.de beurteilen.
Werden Sie (überwiegend) positiv beurteilt, werden sie danach im Top - Shop angeboten.
So kann der lesende Angler etwas für sich tun  und zum anderen dadurch das Anglerboard unterstützen.

Mailt einfach an:
marketing@anglerboard.de
welches Buch Ihr gerne lesen und beurteilen würdet:

Anneken et al., 
„Angeltechniken“
Naturnah, spannend, vielfältig: Angeln ist eine herausfordernde Freizeitbeschäftigung. Freude macht es aber nur, wenn sich auch Erfolg einstellt. Was der Einsteiger über grundlegende Angeltechniken wissen muss, erfährt er in diesem Buch. Spinnfischen, Stipp- und Posenfischen, Grundangeln, Schleppangeln und die Kunst des Fliegenfischens sind nachvollziehbar geschildert und anschaulich durch Zeichnungen und Farbfotos illustriert. 
Autoren-Information Eberhard Anneken ist passionierter Schleppangler und bekannt durch Publikationenin einer der größten Anglerfachzeitschriften Deutschlands. Tom Jacob betreibt eine eigene Fliegenfischer-Schule und hat sein Wissen in zahlreichen Einsteigerkursen weitergegeben.

Anglerboardteam: Verschiedenste Angeltechniken leicht verständlich dargestellt. Für Anfänger unentbehrlich, für Fortgeschrittene sinnvoll und selbst für Profis fällt noch der eine oder andere Tipp ab. 

Bailey, 
„Das Kosmos Buch vom Angeln“
Modernes Angeln ist ein Sport für Naturbegeisterte und Hellwache! Wer auf der Höhe der Zeit ist und viel Spaß am Angelgewässer haben will, weiß es: Angeln fordert alle fünf Sinne. In seinem begeisternden Buch zeigt John Bailey, wie man ein Gewässer "liest", wie man die Körpersprache der Fische verstehen lernt – und natürlich, mit welchen Techniken man wo erfolgreich ist. Wunderschöne Fotos machen Appetit auf das Naturerlebnis Angeln, und verblüffende Tipps und Tricks bringen den Einsteiger auf den sicheren Weg zum Könner. 
Autoren-Information John Bailey ist einer der international bekanntesten Autoren von Angelbüchern. Er ist anerkannter Experte für Fangtechniken und -methoden, hat für renommierte Zeitschriften und Fernsehserien gearbeitet und leitet Lehrgänge und Reisen.

Anglerboardteam: Gerade für Fortgeschrittene der Weg zu noch besseren Erfolgen und noch mehr Spaß am Wasser. Für die, die den englischen Angelstil mögen.

Gathercole, 
„Catch that Fish!“
Angehende Angler ahnen, was die Profis wissen: Nichts ist so aufregend wie die Jagd auf Lachse und Forellen mit der künstlichen Fliege. Fliegenfischen muss aber kein "Buch mit sieben Siegeln" sein. "Catch that Fish!" hat die raffinierteste Buchtechnik für den trickreichen Angelsport: Man kombiniert jede Angelsituation mit den passenden Mustern der 100 wichtigsten Fliegen. Spiralbindung und gesplittete Seiten machen die richtige Auswahl zum spielerischen Vergnügen. Dazu außerdem: Alles über Ruten und Rollen, und was man sonst noch braucht. Mit Schritt-für-Schritt-Bindeanleitung für die beliebtesten Fliegen! 
Autoren-Information Peter Gathercole ist Anglern, besonders aber Fliegenfischern, ein Begriff. Er ist Autor eines Handbuches zum Fliegenbinden und Ko-Autor mehrerer Angelführer. Die hervorragenden Farbillustrationen der Zielfische sowie die Farbzeichnungen zur Fangmethodik sind von Ian Sidaway und Christopher Jory

Anglerboardteam: Für die Fliegenfischer etwas Besonderes: Lehrreiches Werk, sinnvoll aufgemacht für angehende und auch erfahrene Fliegenfischer. 

Janitzki, 
„1 mal 1 des Angelns“
Ab ans Wasser! Mit der passenden Ausrüstung, der richtigen Technik und etwas Übung zappelt bald der erste Fisch am Haken. Top-Experte Andreas Janitzki macht den Einsteiger mit Fischen und Gewässern vertraut und zeigt Wege durch die Vielfalt der Angebote von Technik und Ausrüstung. Mit seinen Insider-Tipps wird Angeln von Anfang an zum erfolgreichen Vergnügen! 
Autoren-Information Andreas Janitzki ist passionierter Angler und hat sich durch Artikel in bekannten Anglerzeitschriften einen Namen gemacht.

Anglerboardteam: Das Buch für die Angelanfänger, die gerade erst anfangen, das Angeln für sich zu entdecken.

Rehbronn, 
„Das Räuchern von Fischen“
Was gibt es schöneres, als frisch gefangenen Fisch zu genießen? Egal ob selbst geangelt oder gekauft, zur wahren Delikatesse werden Aal, Dorsch, Makrele & Co. vor allem auch durchs Räuchern. Wer diese besondere Art der Zubereitung selber in die Hand nehmen möchte, braucht neben der richtigen Ausrüstung auch das nötige Know-how. Und das holt man sich am besten aus dem Klassiker 
Das Räuchern von Fischen von Edmund Rehbronn. Seit Jahren ein vielfach bewährter Ratgeber für Hobbyköche, Angler und Grillfreunde, lässt das nun nach geltendem EU-Recht aktualisierte Buch keine Fragen offen. Alle zum Räuchern geeigneten Fischarten werden vorgestellt, man findet detaillierte Angaben zu allen nötigen Hilfsmitteln, Geräten und Techniken und auch die anschließende Aufbewahrung wird nicht vergessen. 
Einige ausgewählte Rezepte und ein aktuelles Adressverzeichnis runden den Ratgeber gelungen ab. Guten Appetit!
Autoren-Information Edmund Rehbronn war Leiter der Bayerischen Landesanstalten für Fischerei, der Überarbeiter des Buchs, Friedrich Jahn, hat dort lange Zeit Ausbildungskurse geleitet. Darüber hinaus ist Friedrich Jahn Autor zahlreicher Angelfachbücher und sorgt seit 1983 dafür, dass Das Räuchern von Fischen immer aktuell bleibt.

Anglerboardteam: Wer mag nicht gerne geräucherten Fisch. Dieses Buch läßt keine Fragen offen und ist die ideale Ergänzung zum im Top – Shop schon erhältlichen Sonderheft „Bratfisch und mehr“ vom Paul Parey Verlag. Mit diesen 2 Werken kann man jeden Fisch in eine Delikatesse verwandeln.


----------



## Brady (2. April 2002)

Hi 
Besitze das Buch "Das Räuchern von Fischen"
aus dem Kosmos-Verlag seit 1999.
Ich kann es jedem der mit dem Räuchern beginnen
will empfehlen. Auch "alte Hasen" können sich
den einen oder anderen Hinweis erlesen.
Ich finde das Buch vor allem für Räucherneulinge
empfehlenswert, da unter anderem auch die verschiedensten
Räucheröfen und das benötigte Zubehör beschrieben wird.
Bevor man mit dem Räuchern beginnt, sollte man dieses Buch
haben. So umgeht man mit Sicherheit das Risiko
von Fehlversuchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2002)

Das "1 mal 1 des Angelns" ist auch gut, gerade für Anfänger, die mal nin die MAterie reinschnuppern wollen.
Sicher auch ein gutes Geschenk ür die angelbgeisterte Jugend.


----------



## Achim_68 (8. April 2002)

Also ich stelle mich als Tester zu Verfügung, keine Frage!!!


----------



## buggs (8. April 2002)

Als Tester stehe ich immer zu verfügung!


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. April 2002)

Auch ich würde gern eines dieser Bücher testen.


----------



## Superingo (8. April 2002)

Schließe mich der Meinung von Dorsch1 an. Da ich nur sehr selten Angel, ist es für einen relativen Laien (wie meiner einer) bestimmt ganz interresant ein Buch zu beurteilen, ob es verständlich geschrieben ist oder nicht.


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. April 2002)

@ Ingo

Das wäre doch etwas für unsere Abende auf Hitra.
Man könnte dann über diese Bücher mit gleichgesinnten reden.


----------



## Superingo (8. April 2002)

Ist ne gute Idee Micha, aber wer hat noch Lust und Laune nachdem er einen 40ig pfünder rausgezogen hat ein Buch zu lesen? Ne nee hast natürlich recht. Guter Vorschlag #6


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (9. April 2002)

Na, diese kurze Nachfrage nach Testern hat ein sehr positives Ergebniss gebracht:
Es meldeten sich ca. doppelt so viele Interessenten wie Bücher zur Vefügung stehen.
Alle diejenigen, die diesmal leider leer ausgingen, werden wir soweit wie möglich bei den nächsten Tests berücksichtigten.
Demnächst werden die Glücklichen von uns benachrichtigt und mit einem Testbogen versehen und dann vom Verlag die Bücher zugeschickt bekommen.
Daher schließen wir jetzt auch dieses Thema.


----------



## gLoRkX (29. Juni 2003)

Da ich lesen kann und eigentlich der Meinung bin, ein wenig vom Angeln zu verstehen, würde ich mich natürlich auch als Tester jederzeit zur Verfügung stellen!!!

MfG Pascal


----------

